

Floating pool whose walls will filter water in the East River - jack-r-abbit
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/694835844/pool-tile-by-tile

======
jack-r-abbit
FYI: It is called +POOL. This was in the title I created but it seems someone
much smarter than me figured it wasn't needed to name the product in the link
title. Thanks.

